# Auf den nächsten Zehner runden?



## Jali33 (16. Nov 2014)

Um eins meiner Programme zu vervollständigen brauche ich noch eine Kleinigkeit:

Eine Zahl soll auf den nächsten Zehner gebracht werden, z.B. :

67 soll auf 70 gebracht werden oder
111 soll auf 120 gebracht werden.

Dabei ist zu beachten, dass man immer den höheren Zehner braucht....also nie abrunden!!

Ich weiß zwar wie man Zahlen rundet, aber nicht auf 10er....


----------



## njans (16. Nov 2014)

Addiere 9 drauf.
Teile durch 10 (Integer Division nutzen)
Multipliziere mit 10.


Edit: Ich nehme an, dass du bei 120 nicht auf 130 aufrundest!


----------



## Jali33 (16. Nov 2014)

Irgendwie verstehe ich das logisch nicht...

die beiden letzten Schritte heben sich doch auf oder nicht? Und was bringt die addierte 9, wenn sie sich aufheben?


----------



## Thallius (16. Nov 2014)

Was ergibt 27/10 wenn du nur Ganzzahlen benutzen darfst?


----------



## Jali33 (16. Nov 2014)

aaahhh danke vielmals  jetzt habe ich es verstanden^^

Hier auch noch ein Beispiel^^


```
public class runden {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		int sum = 34;
		
		
		int a = (((sum+9)/10)*10);
		
		
		System.out.print(a);
		
				
	}
}
```

Ausgabe :40


----------

